# 1st project



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

im going to try and make my own slingshot soon i already have a body for it and im goin to cut it down abit and hopefully it will work out still trying to find out what rubber i should use i want to make sure it is from home as everythin im going to use will be,
p4v_singh

project failed im going to find somethin else to help make one


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome p4v! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I can`t either. What wood you using for the forks?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

im not entirly sure about this but it used to be a old mug holder and mainly all i have to do it cut down some pecies and its stand and it should be done hopefully it will work out but the size of the arnet very big heres a picture of what it is now not a normal design but should be good once ive cut it down


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

its is a fail and will not be able to support any bands







good thing i didnt put any bands on or i would have a bad acident all ways test your forks!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's ok. It takes many failures to make a success!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree 100%. There is no success without failure. Just keep up the work.

What exactly are you trying to make? I think this forum is a great source for advice. Why don't you upload a sketch and a few explanations? I think the people on this forum have made thousands of slingshots in total. You would get valuable advise.

Greetings from Germany, where people are getting ready for the big snow storm.

Jörg


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey p4v Here's an idea!!
I have some unfinished frames you could try your hand at doing the final touches on if you want. Most are just 8ply oak plywood, but I do have an unfinished oak fork I could send you?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thnaks for thats guy im puting an image with anotation with what i would have done i know it would have been unucual but still, i think i would have liked it i kinda broke it but my mom didnt notice so that was good was going to go in the garden to find some wood but still to much snow, and thanks for the other smitty but i dont think i would have know what to do with them really,
p4v_singh


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

smitty said:


> Hey p4v Here's an idea!!
> I have some unfinished frames you could try your hand at doing the final touches on if you want. Most are just 8ply oak plywood, but I do have an unfinished oak fork I could send you?


Wow, that is really nice of you to offer that smitty!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Failing is not an option, its a privilege for those who try.

I'm pretty sure everyone's first try was less succesfull then they'd hoped.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree Deimos, most people have heard the saying "God loves a tryer"!
Also agree with AronC, top offer Smitty







, what a nice chap you are


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I admire p4v for wanting to make his "OWN" slingshot. Keep at it and you will get it p4v. When you make your own slingshots you quickly find out how much skill goes into their construction. What ever you make, share it with the forum and really listen to the suggestions you get. Keep a thick skin and don't take any criticism personally.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

You can be an awefull woodworker (like me, I come from a PC background, not an artisan one), 
but if you spend enough time and effort into making something that functions, 
you will eventually make something of beauty for someone.

I've made a slingshot, not bigger then my thumb, from a crappy old forked branch.
Spend some time fixing the bands and making the 1cm yoke shoot small plastic pellets.
I shot it at a slingshot training, and everyone just loved it. 
Its currently fixed to a hat of one of the best shooters in the area







Still functional.

Anyways, my slingshots will never win any beauty contest, but they'll hit a small target 10 meters just as good.
I really should take a picture of my competition slingshot , lol.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

when i saw the mug tree i thaught it would be likely to break,i have broken those things hanging mugs on them! good thaught though!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

good i had a yank at em to check if they would come out


----------

